# TRT HCG Mono and Cortisol



## cue3232 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have been on TRT HCG Monotherapy 500 iu every other day.  I have very low Cortisol levels in the am, then drastically decreasing throughout the day.  I have been drinking a lot every night after work just to feel better because when you drink alcohol it increases cortisol levels, thus increasing my very low cortisol.  At the same time my Test is decreasing from doing the same and also increasing my estrogen levels via the P450 enzyme subsystem, on top of the HCG Mono.  I am stuck in some kind of paradox and have no way out.  I have been taking licorice root to prevent the breakdown of cortisol which kinda helps.  If anyone has light on the Cortisol connection with TRT and HCG it is much welcomed.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2015)

dhea and or pregnelone? where do those sit in ur sleu of blood work?

and hcg monotherapy at 500 iu eod? seems like maybe too much?


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 28, 2015)

Why not get on testosterone injections?  I think that would help.


----------

